# Tubler t-shirts manufacturing Zega Apparel Clothing Review



## anchor2clothing (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello everyone,

My name is Eddy , i run a clothing brand in Australia and UK , Currently i was looking to enter in to the USA market and was looking for a manufacturing and Drop shipping company in USA , After Searching it through I found a company by the Name of Zega Apparel , they say they have a distribution office in USA, Canada and UAE, and they manufacture from Pakistan. 
Did anyone else had any experience with them regarding this , I have also talked to few of their customers they connected me to , but Still there were some negative reviews on this forum that makes me re-think my decision , i have done the sampling with them for hoodies and t-shirts, and before placing an order of 1000 of Each, they are asking me for advance payment , The samples were good , and I am really excited to place an order, But I saw a post in one of the forum that says they run with your money once you place an order and give them advance payment... So Please if anyone here on this forum had any kind of bad or good experience with them , kindly let me know , I really want to find this , as this is going to be a huge breakthrough for my brand, to enter in the USA market, with the kind of drop shipping and shipment solutions they provide and also manufacturing ,.. It does sound to good to be true , but still i want to know .. please help me in this.


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Eddy,

Welcome to TSF

During 2013-2014 we had several posts in respect of zega apparel's fraudulent behavior & mishandling of the orders like good sampling & bad commercial product, absolutely no delivery after payment, sometime misprinting etc at the same time there were some counter positive posts below that complains in various threads.
I was personally under the impression that they re some Chinese or Mexican company, whatever often time this company stays under some kind of controversy where half of there customer usually found to be weeping and rest half giggling.
this is my unbiased & honest review on them.

If you proceed with them then i can help you personally by contacting and locating them in Pakistan leave me a pm whenever you need me. 

Best Regards


----------



## Sonder Apparel (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey my name's Gino D'Orazio I'm from the USA and I similarly stumbled upon Zega Apparel a few months ago when I was looking for a manufacture for my brand, Sonder Apparel to get started. I actually went through with them, and I paid them $1100 for my order, and then I saw the sketchy reviews online which scared me a little obviously... But I had faith, like you said the pics were good, and I received my package on time which was cool. And honestly, after opening and looking at everything, I was pretty surprised. The quality was better than I thought it was. I expected less from an international manufacture, but I was presently surprised. The joggers were thick and warm, and the shirts are the best I've felt in a long time. I know it's my first post here but I've seen people talking about zega for some time and I thought I'd toss my two cents in. 
I have no complaints. Quality was better than I expected and they were pretty helpful through the process thankfully. I wish you luck with everything and your brand!


----------



## Chrisjordan4516 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi Eddy, 

Welcome to TSF ,

I can completely understand your concern as i am the one that have gone through it , I actually wanted my order for an event on 11th January, so I prepared my artwork and everything in december, despite getting my samples done from Zega Apparel , I did not place an order since they wanted me to wire transfer the advance payment of over 5000 USD for the order as advance, I saw all the reviews and I was very skeptical, they promised me at that time that they will deliver it before the event if i place my order before 10th of December, Because of these dumb comments i hesitated and did not placed the order .. but after sometime talking with them and talking to their customer I placed my order on 21st december .. and they told me they can not deliver it by 11th jan now.. justified on their part , , because i didn't placed the order earlier.. but i still went ahead with them and paid them the advance , so far everything is really good with the sample pictures and production pictures they are showing , I am expected to receive my garments next week .. I will let you know how they turn out to be. I wish i wouldn't have paid heed to what other comments said , because they say they have over 2000 clothing brands as customers world wide , and it is not new to have ups and down in the customized apparel business. when lots of new brands coming in , and having no experienced in dealing with any overseas manufacturer. My experience say that you just need to provide every detail necessary, with Ai Files and other supporting things, plus keep a strict followup with them and ask for pictures, and I think if the supplier is ready to work with dedication , than there is no harm in giving them a benefit of doubt.


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello Eddy,

Hope you are doing very well today,

This is David i am from spain own a brand and i placed 2 order before and 3rd one is in process of production. As far as my experience with Zega Apparel was good, when i gave my first order to them i had some sizes issues with them but there is a good thing in Zega Apparel if the mistake is not yours they totaly accept their mistake and remake your products according to your demand . for the best result with Zega Apparel according to my experience you have to tell them all the details that you want in your product since they make your product from scratch this is your reponsibilty to tell them exactly what do you want. Second i found very very cool communication experts their they speak very good english as far as i am not good in english because i am from spain but they listen to me very carefuly and attach with me all the production perioud .

And in the reply of Mr Kashif i just tell you might be he is not setisfied with Zega Apparel but it is not true that they send good sample and after that production will not the same . Zega Apparel make sample accordinly with your demand and your the final order you recive better than sample .


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

David09 said:


> Hello Eddy,
> 
> 
> And in the reply of Mr Kashif i just tell you might be he is not setisfied with Zega Apparel but it is not true that they send good sample and after that production will not the same . Zega Apparel make sample accordinly with your demand and your the final order you recive better than sample .


David i am not biased at all Zega may be the good company but i already wrote i have read lots of time different horror stories by many people all around the forum & i made my part clear that there re some people with both negative & positive feed back about them.


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

carpediemandmore said:


> David i am not biased at all Zega may be the good company but i already wrote i have read lots of time different horror stories by many people all around the forum & i made my part clear that there re some people with both negative & positive feed back about them.


Mr.Kashif i understand that you just said what you read . But i had experience with Zega Apparel i wrote what i felt not that what i read 
because here in THF your posts are very meaningful for everyone . you are here to share your experience not to spread rumours that you read from somewhere .

as you said in your last post may be Zega Apparel is good it means you are not also sure about Zega Apparel's production quality. I respect Zega Apparel because they helped me when i recived my oreder with wrong sizes could you belive they made again all products for me without asking any more money expect shipping charges . i found very few companies like that.


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

David

Es reaal BuenaEtica de negociosi lohicieron loagradezco

Pero el envío dealgunos lobos de marketing pensando que hay un exceso de auto inteligente eso es muy malo.


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

David09 said:


> And in the reply of Mr Kashif i just tell you might be he is not setisfied with Zega Apparel but it is not true that they send good sample and after that production will not the same . Zega Apparel make sample accordinly with your demand and your the final order you recive better than sample .


*Somewhere else*



David09 said:


> Hello There,
> 
> If you got high prices in your home country United Kingdom.You can try outsoucing for better rates . but in out sourcing rates matter but not the final choice to choose any company to work with. You have to choose a company who gives you better comminucation and totaly understand what you exactly want.There are many ways to find a Apparel manufacturing company google the best Apparel manufacturing compinies in Pakistan i said Pakistan because in Pakistan you could find very good rates i have done many of my projects from there.


*And after that:*



David09 said:


> What amount of T Shirts you are looking for so i could suggest you tha riht manufacturer[/QUOTE]
> 
> Sr David. why i am getting an impression of active zega apparel marketing team?


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

Also to clarify you further this was the post i was referring to:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t500505.html

So no one should take it personal being a responsible member if someone asks for an advise then it is our responsibility to show both sides of the coin.


----------



## anchor2clothing (Jan 13, 2016)

Khan, 

I have strictly mentioned to get references from people who have already done business with them , from your message I am getting an impression that you have not done any business with them , and giving the same kind of arguments that I have already mentioned on the post. and the link you share , i have already seen it , and if you read my request carefully it says i have gone through it all.... AGAIN< It will be highly appreciated if some one who have already done business with them comment, not some random guy running the same business as them , Clearly from your nature of website i can understand , you are somehow in competition with them..So i am not welcoming any competitors here, and I have already seen the website of GINO , sonder apparel ..sonderapparel , which comes first when you write Sonder apparel on google .. .. It seems you are wrong in saying him as a marketing guy .. I have already Pm other two , chris and david ... to see the website of their brand ., and waiting for their pm. ...It will be great if some one who have actually done business with Zega Apparel can comment on this .. and give me their brand website ..


----------



## Chrisjordan4516 (Dec 28, 2015)

anchor2clothing said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Eddy , i run a clothing brand in Australia and UK , Currently i was looking to enter in to the USA market and was looking for a manufacturing and Drop shipping company in USA , After Searching it through I found a company by the Name of Zega Apparel , they say they have a distribution office in USA, Canada and UAE, and they manufacture from Pakistan.
> Did anyone else had any experience with them regarding this , I have also talked to few of their customers they connected me to , but Still there were some negative reviews on this forum that makes me re-think my decision , i have done the sampling with them for hoodies and t-shirts, and before placing an order of 1000 of Each, they are asking me for advance payment , The samples were good , and I am really excited to place an order, But I saw a post in one of the forum that says they run with your money once you place an order and give them advance payment... So Please if anyone here on this forum had any kind of bad or good experience with them , kindly let me know , I really want to find this , as this is going to be a huge breakthrough for my brand, to enter in the USA market, with the kind of drop shipping and shipment solutions they provide and also manufacturing ,.. It does sound to good to be true , but still i want to know .. please help me in this.


Hartiwanger , thats my brand website.. if you need to talk to me directly , i will pm you my contact number


----------



## anchor2clothing (Jan 13, 2016)

Chrisjordan4516 said:


> Hartiwanger , thats my brand website.. if you need to talk to me directly , i will pm you my contact number


hey Chris, 

Just checked your website, I see the designs have nice concept of a tri color combination and the cut and sew utilization , you need to work on the images man,.. . the pictures are not looking good.. get a professional photo shoot or something ..


----------



## dameshepp (Jan 14, 2016)

Good afternoon,

My name is Damien Sheppard, Owner & Creative Director of designer brand Manufactured Products(MP). I searched over a period of 2 years trying to find a manufacturer for my brand that could make exactly what I wanted and how I wanted it made, with low minimums and a great price point. I cant even remember how I stumbled upon Zega Apparel, but somehow I contacted a rep and we just built a good relationship over the phone first. What impressed me the most was the quick follow up. I was able to send images of designs and was given a quote within 48hrs, which was vital to me because I have to take detailed info to my investors. It was definitely a grueling process, as it as my first time working with a manufacturer and they were creating my product from scratch strictly thru pictures , written, and verbal communication. Once the sample was done I received pics, and being not 100% satisfied, they went back to production and the 2nd sample was much greater and was exactly what I envisioned. I was also very skeptical about the advance payment, but this is business and I know how the business works. The upfront money is to start & complete your order. I sent the down payment, and once everything was complete, instead of wiring the money, I sent it thru paypal, which gave me some security. I paid a bit more, but Zega ate the charge for me, which I thought was admirable. Once I received my order, I must say I was impressed with the finished product. They were of great quality and fit very good. My embroidered logo was even solid. The joggers I ordered helped me take my brand to the next level and I look forward to doing business with them again soon. I've even referred a few business associates to them for production. They were very communicative throughout the process as I've spoken to and have gotten to know a few people from the Zega operations. I cant speak for everyone, but my experience was good, and I plan to build our business relationship further as my brand continues to grow.


----------



## Chrisjordan4516 (Dec 28, 2015)

anchor2clothing said:


> hey Chris,
> 
> Just checked your website, I see the designs have nice concept of a tri color combination and the cut and sew utilization , you need to work on the images man,.. . the pictures are not looking good.. get a professional photo shoot or something ..


thank you for liking the designs, i just got the site made, and used pictures i took from my phone, as my order with them will arrive i will do a proper photoshoot and launch my site properly..


----------



## homeless (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello. My name is Matt and I am located with in the USA. I own a small clothing label and was tired of printing on standard blanks. With a relaunch of my brand I was looking to offer a quality product made exactly to my specifications from the type of fabric, to the way it was cut, down to the sizing of the product. I looked at several vendors which included Zega Apparel. After all the research we chose Zega Apparel because they were the best fit for us. I got linked up with a great Sales Manager who has been nothing but great on delivering great service and a excellent product. We had a couple hiccups along the way, but you have to expect that, nothing major and they took care of it right away. I've been in the industry for 10+ years and Zega Apparel has delivered on every avenue. If you have any doubts working with Zega Apparel you need to throw them out the door. They will work with you every step of the process and provide updates. I even requested some pictures of the process to offer to my customers and they had them for me.


----------



## Bugmeister (Dec 6, 2015)

I don't have any dog in this fight, but I gotta say, seeing so many accounts created just to post glowing praise here is really diminishing the credibility of that feedback in my eyes.


----------



## anchor2clothing (Jan 13, 2016)

Clay, 

yes I think you are right , while many were quick to post negative reviews on the other thread , none with actual references have come to tell their experience here , no negative comments is strange , after looking at the past thread, However four out of other reviews I have received are from actual clothing brand , 

Gino is Sonder Apparel , sonderapparel have a website with clothing designs , and have around 238 Followers on twitter , so this one is real ..
Chris is from hartiwanger ,Hartiwanger have a website but no followers on twitter on facebook , says he is new 
Dame Shepp , who is the owner of Home / Manufactured Products | MP Sport Collection , have a website , and 524 Facebook page likes 
Matt says he is the owner of homeless clothing , Home | Homeless Clothing, LLC , His website is really good . and his website is good...

All four are giving positive feedback , but I think all of them are relatively new and small brands.. So unless any brand that has a negative experience and give me their clothing brand name like these four , I can't say anything in this matter.


----------



## Chrisjordan4516 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi Eddy, 

Just to let you know my order arrived yesterday , it was splendid, zegaapparel did an amazing job with the t-shirts, and shorts ... i was skeptic if the order is going to be as per the sample or not , but they used ringspun cotton for my shirts and did some applied some kind of silicon or something , as a washing technique it had a great presentation over all.


----------



## anchor2clothing (Jan 13, 2016)

good, I have placed my order as well , the guy i am in contact with is Murtuza, and the customer service is excellent


----------



## darkomedakovic (May 23, 2016)

How did it go?


----------



## david99 (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi I am David
I use to work for these guys honestly speaking
Zega Apparel is kinda master spammers most of these posts are made by there own surrogates pertaining to be there satisfied customers.
They even built dummy sites to trap customers.
Beware and careful not to fall in there trap.
search there different threads and you would find people weeping over there mishandling.


----------



## anchor2clothing (Jan 13, 2016)

darkomedakovic said:


> How did it go?


It was a good experience, but recently when re-ordering they have sent me t-shirts which are two inch large, and now i needed them for 4rth of july, and i can't re-send them to get them edited .. it will cost a fortune to do that... But be careful to send them size chart, and ask them to follow inch by inch


----------

